# Cute PDF Writer



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I am using the program to convert documents to pdf. When I do so and reopen, the document is 58%. Is there any way to save this and make it open at 100%?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I used to use Cute pdf .. and other than a Hyperlink problem .. It seemed to work OK
But Pdf Creator has better ratings .. and no link problems... http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

If you download OpenOffice, which is a suite (you may be able to download just the "word" program, writer is what it's called I believe), it allows you to save files as PDF's if you choose. It should save the document in normal size. You can download it here. Best of all, it's free!!

Hope that helps!!


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I just downloaded and installed pdf creator, it is supposed to install a toolbar, I don't see it...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Tool bar not needed
Anything that can be printed .. can be printed to a pdf ... instead of paper.
Just click on Print > choose Pdf Creator > select where and the file name ...Then Print it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

All your Tools are in the print options.
Just had the thought that maybe why you only had 58% ... you didn't print all the pages in Cute pdf.

Let me know when you "get it" .. You may want to remove Cute pdf ...
Then there's another (manual) cleanup procedure to remove the Cute pdf Ghostscript files.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

The 58% problem is with the reader (not the converter-- cute pdf or pdf creator)--- Look at Adobe Acrobat Reader and see if there is an option there. I use Foxit Reader and it pops open upon conversion at 100%.

As for the toolbar- it is an option when you install- Apparently you made that choice while installing (not needed by the program-- as PDFCreator works as a printer anyway.

In either case- changing the screen magnification is a simple task once the file opens in your viewer.

Good luck,
letchworth


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I could change the magnification easily, it just wouldn't save at that magnification And open at 100% the next time (after I tried to save it again at 100%). I thank it is OK now...


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

I am glad it is working for you as it should.

I misunderstood what you were saying-- If I am now correct in saying that the document was actually reduced in size (& therefore would print at 58% from Acrobat Reader)--- That is a function of the word processor you were using (ie: MSWord).

Cute PDF & PDFCreator are, for all intents and purposes, taking a snapshot of what the printed page created by the original program (MSWord) would look like. If that program (MSWord) wanted to enlarge or reduce the document on a standard piece of paper-- PDFCreator would oblige and "take its picture" at that size.

It could, of course, still be enlarged (or reduced) with the Page Scaling function of the printer dialogue (assuming your printer supports that function).

Thankfully, it sounds like you've taken care of those variables
Good luck
letchworth


----------

